

Five Programming Books I Couldn't Survive Without - soundsop
http://retrocode.blogspot.com/2008/09/five-programming-books-i-couldnt.html

======
michael_dorfman
Not a bad list, but missing a few important ones: SICP, TAOCP and OSDI, for
starters...

~~~
kylec
He does mention that he "...reach[es] for Introduction to Algorithms before
Knuth's The Art of Computer Programming every time.", so it looks like TAOCP
was intentionally omitted.

~~~
michael_dorfman
Yeah, I saw that. I commented on his site that I think CLRS and TAOCP are two
very different types of books, and shouldn't be viewed as substitutes for each
other.

------
evgen
Should be renamed "Five programming books I read once back in college but now
only keep on the shelf to make sure that other CS geeks know how 'leet' I am."

